# Smoke Hollow Smoke Tronix Review



## old sarge (Jul 30, 2017)

I just stumbled across this video review of the Smoke-Tronix from Smoke Hollow.  Maybe some folks looking to get a new smoker will find this interesting. And no, I did not make this video.  Quite happy with my SI.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 14, 2017)

Well dang.  I thought I made up my mind on a new electric and now I see this!  Looks to be about half prices f the smokin it. And probably close in operation to the MES that I'm replacing. 
B


----------

